# Change of mind....



## Tina (Apr 11, 2007)

Has anybody here ever gone into the exam wanting to take the structural depth portion and changed his mind after looking over the exam questions ?

While looking at the NCEES sample questions I noticed that I was able to solve a lot more geotechnical questions than structural ones. Now that got me thinking. I understand there won't be much time, but if I glance over the structural questions and start getting a real bad feeling, maybe I should just switch to geo.

Anybody ever done this and passed ?


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes.

I took Structural the first time and failed. Second time, went in, looked things over, and picked WR.

Still failed though.

(I studied for neither)


----------



## GCracker (Apr 11, 2007)

It is my understanding the afternoon geotech questions are much more in depth than what you see on the practice test. However, the geotech questions on the structural afternoon depth were very do-able!


----------



## singlespeed (Apr 12, 2007)

I had intended to take the Electronics/Communication/Controls depth of the EE exam; I spent 10 - 15 minutes reading all the problems then took another 10 minutes reading through the Power depth problems. I chose to do Power; I finished with about 30 minutes to spare.

Good luck!


----------



## frazil (Apr 12, 2007)

I think I remember someone on here saying Geotech was one of the harder afternoon sections.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2007)

frazil said:


> I think I remember someone on here saying Geotech was one of the harder afternoon sections.


I said it :laugh:

I had a friend who took the geotech afternoon section. His background was geology and geotechnical engineering and he was thoroughly flummoxed by the end of the exam. He felt really good about the AM section (e.g. 35+ sure) but felt very unsure about the afternoon (e.g. ~15-20 sure). He passed the first time, so it turned out well.

Tina --

My best advice is this - I think taking time (10 - 15 minutes) to scan either afternoon section is not going to provide a serious handicap. I found I was able to work through the majority of my PM problems within 2 - 3 hrs with the remaining 1 hr to back to those problems that were difficult or that I knew I was making a 'mistake' in the solution.

I think the other wild card in this is the QUALITATIVE questions for the PM section - look at those too to see if you think you can reasonably answer those correctly. That should be another indicator for which section you think would be best.

Best of luck !! One more week to go !!

JR


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 12, 2007)

_Has anybody here ever gone into the exam wanting to take the __structural depth__ portion _

that thought never entered into my mind :laugh:


----------



## Snappy (Jul 2, 2007)

I have a question for you PE candidates not necessarily about a change of mind, but more about sitting for a Structural PE exam based on relevant work experience -- I'm a recent graduate (B.S. Civil Engineering) who took the FE/EIT in April (waiting for results, hoping for the best) and I'm in the process of seeking entry level employment in the Civil Engineering industry. My goal is to eventually become a licensed Structural Engineer, but I am seriously considering working for a while (perhaps, say 2 years) as a General Civil Engineer, perhaps with more of a concentration in Hydrology, Water Resources Engineering and Site Planning focus because there is a good entry level job opportunity out there and because I wouldn't mind broadening my horizons a little. Would any of the work experience I had under a licensed supervising PE in a Civil Engineering field other than Structural count for anything if I wanted to sit for a Structural PE Exam ?

With a BSCE degree and FE/EIT certification, I'm under the impression that at least 4 years relevant work experience is required to sit for a particular exam. For a Structural Exam, could say 2 years of Structural and 2 years of General Civil be enough, or perhaps 3 years of Structural experience and half-credit for 2 years of General Civil be enough to qualify as the equivalent of 4 years of relevant work experience? Or does 4 years relevant work experience necessarily mean 4 years of experience in the exact field you wish to be examined on?


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 7, 2007)

*GULP* I would like to sit for the Civil Exam and take the structural PM exam.



Snappy said:


> With a BSCE degree and FE/EIT certification, I'm under the impression that at least 4 years relevant work experience is required to sit for a particular exam. For a Structural Exam, could say 2 years of Structural and 2 years of General Civil be enough, or perhaps 3 years of Structural experience and half-credit for 2 years of General Civil be enough to qualify as the equivalent of 4 years of relevant work experience? Or does 4 years relevant work experience necessarily mean 4 years of experience in the exact field you wish to be examined on?


It really depends on the state.

For example, in Minnesota you just need 4 years of experience and then you may sit for any exam. Granted, Minnesota is not a structural state so the best you can get is a PE with a structural emphasis. So, you can do this with any type of engineering experience but you must pass either the Structural I or Structural II exam. If you take and pass the PE Civil (any PM exam) then you'll be a PE with a civil emphasis. In Minnesota, you can only practice engineering in what you are proficient in.

I believe that in structural states (where you can get the SE title) they will look at your work history in greater detail.

Then again, I've taken and passed both the SE1 and SE2 exams and will take the Civil exam in October. I've only had structural work experience.


----------

